# BEEF JERKY???



## The Real Deal (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone know the cheapest place to pick up lots of beef jerky, i currently ger it from ASDA does anyone know of a cheap source?

Thanks,

MH


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

www.bigpockets.co.uk

in the jerky shop section...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Watch the sodium content


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

oops.. they don't do it any more....

try http://www.britishbeefjerky.co.uk/

or http://www.myprotein.co.uk


----------



## The Real Deal (Apr 16, 2008)

:beer:

Thanks guys.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I just bought some from britishjerky

Lemon pepper sounds awesome!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Look out for a South African food shop, they will sell the biggest t-bone steaks you have ever seen plus they stock beef jerky and lots of it.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I bought 10 big bags from costco a few months back, i ate it all but it wasnt as nice as the stuff i normally buy from sainsburys or tesco, anyone tried the myprotein one? Whats it like??


----------



## The Real Deal (Apr 16, 2008)

The one's i buy at the moment arent really haigh in sodium:

Net Weight 57 Grams per bag

Protien - 22.3 Grams

Sodium - 0.57 Grams

Is there anything else i need to look at, because this is a great source of protien and they are very low in fat less than 5%.

Thanks,

MH


----------



## pj_11 (May 15, 2006)

The african food shops are definately the way to go for jerky!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Jack links! I like jerky but Jack Links is fantastic! look online, I fuond a shop onlinebefore, can't remember the name, but it was cheap! maybe try Ebay


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

any links for these south african shops?


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

http://www.tastesfromhome.co.uk/?gclid=CPOg3dGx3ZMCFQIyxwodQEeSTA

http://www.southafricanshop.co.uk/

http://www.rainbownation.com/uk/shops/index.asp


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I think that they are expensive for the amount of protein that you get out of it.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

The South Africa dried meat is called "Biltong" guys..... please dont insult our trademark snack by called it Beef Jerky. The entire nation would howl in dusgust!

You get two main types of dry meat from South Africa.

*Biltong* - Game, Kudu, Ostrich, Beef

Regular Beef or Peri-Peri beef are always a favourite.

And

*Droewors* - Dry Sausage

It's basically like a ong sausage dried out. Goes well with beer, initiall taste is not so much there as is the after taste.

They are very salty hence make you get p!ssed cause you drink even more when watching rugby and eating half a cow of the stuff!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont rate the protein from dried meats.

The whole point of eating beef/fish/chicken/pork etc is to have it cooked from fresh or frozen...this way you are getting all the nutrients from the product. Phyto's and protein chaperones. I cant see the point in eating dried meats because the nutrients from the fresh version of the meat will no longer be present.

Beef jerky tastes nice, but its not bodybuilding food in my opinion. Nice for a quick snack though guess


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Britbb said:


> I dont rate the protein from dried meats.
> 
> The whole point of eating beef/fish/chicken/pork etc is to have it cooked from fresh or frozen...this way you are getting all the nutrients from the product. Phyto's and protein chaperones. I cant see the point in eating dried meats because the nutrients from the fresh version of the meat will no longer be present.
> 
> Beef jerky tastes nice, but its not bodybuilding food in my opinion. Nice for a quick snack though guess


Exactly....

I couldnt possibly think of it as a decent protein source. It a savoury snack you treat yourself too not have as part of meal numberX.

Common ingredients are as follows in Biltong.

The traditional ingredients are:

* Apple cider vinegar

* Rock salt

* Whole coriander

* Black pepper

* Brown sugar

* Saltpetre (optional)

Other ingredients often added include:

* Balsamic vinegar or malt vinegar

* Dry ground chili peppers

* Garlic

* Bicarbonate of soda

* Worcestershire sauce

* Onion powder


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Exactly....
> 
> I couldnt possibly think of it as a decent protein source. It a savoury snack you treat yourself too not have as part of meal numberX.
> 
> ...


It sure tastes good!

But i can just envisage some people from here (muscletalk stylee) start loading up on beef jerky because they look at the back of the pack and then try to get all their protein from jerky because of what it says on the back of the wrapping.

A nice tasty snack, but definately no where near a substitiute for good wholesome fresh food.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I've used Chichester Biltong Co before, that stuff is delicious! http://www.biltongcompany.co.uk/?gclid=Cj0KEQjwq52iBRDEvrC12Jnz6coBEiQA2otXAjIuz7T3BsK5EAbxSKsqTRIQVMtPeRUZzoypWn5tcwQaAj1d8P8HAQ


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Best thing with beef jerky is to make your own; that way it's FAR cheaper, fresher, and you know every single ingredient you add (I usually just add pepper). Boom. :thumb:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Just get tuna instead and it's cheaper haha.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

The Real Deal said:


> Does anyone know the cheapest place to pick up lots of beef jerky, i currently ger it from ASDA does anyone know of a cheap source?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MH


http://www.musclefood.com/high-protein-snacks-1/meaty-snacks.html


----------

